# Concealed Carrying Hero Battled Mass Shooter In Houston: Media Silent



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mums the word about this up MN way. Any more to the story or this man's bravery?

Concealed Carrying Hero Battled Mass Shooter In Houston: Media Silent ? Bearing Arms


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Mums the word about this up MN way. Any more to the story or this man's bravery?
> 
> Concealed Carrying Hero Battled Mass Shooter In Houston: Media Silent ? Bearing Arms


Hadn't heard squat about the hero, Byron Wilson.

The main stream media is evil. Their agenda is the most important thing to them. Truth does not matter.

Prayers for Mr Wilson to recover.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

God Bless you, Byron Wilson. Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Also nothing heard about that here, but the shooting at UCLA where there was no concealed carry holder to fight back is all over the news. Gee I wonder why that is?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It was mentioned here in the local media but they kinda glassed over it. We heard much more detail about the shooter and what his weapon of choice was. I even heard one local ditsy ass, bubble headed, blond here refer to the weapon as an automatic military type assault rifle.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hadn't heard about it till now. Good on him! I guarantee he distracted the shooter and saved lives, no doubt.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Getting shot back at invariably put the shooter in somewhat of a defensive frame of mind, even if for a short time. That, in and of itself would have given someone an opportunity to both flee the area to safety, as well, ingress into the area to subdue the assailant. Goodness done no matter the case, by showing the sheer will to not just be a hapless victim. Well done sir...godspeed on your recovery. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The fact they downplay his contributions to the incident certainly indicates that there is an adgenda for disarmament that is rampant in North America by the controllers. 

I think by far concealed carry holders thwart at least 2x as much crime and its never reported because the crime never took place. 

I think if there was a place for cc holders and property owners to share their stories of self defence against the criminal element it would certainly start to open some minds to the fact that there are many positive reasons (namely retaining your life and those of your loved ones) to own and know how to use a firearm properly and for just reasons.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> The fact they downplay his contributions to the incident certainly indicates that there is an adgenda for disarmament that is rampant in North America by the controllers.
> 
> I think by far concealed carry holders thwart at least 2x as much crime and its never reported because the crime never took place.
> 
> I think if there was a place for cc holders and property owners to share their stories of self defence against the criminal element it would certainly start to open some minds to the fact that there are many positive reasons (namely retaining your life and those of your loved ones) to own and know how to use a firearm properly and for just reasons.


If you go by the Obama mandated CDC report from 2013, self defense uses of firearms ranges from somewhere between 500,000 to 3 million incidents per year. Defensive use is more to much more common than crimes committed.



> "Defensive uses of guns by crime victims is a common occurrence, although the exact number remains disputed. Almost all national survey estimates indicate that defensive gun uses by victims are at least as common as offensive uses by criminals, with estimates of annual uses ranging from about 500,000 to more than 3 million per year, in the context of about 300,000 violent crimes involving firearms in 2008."


CDC Releases Study on Gun Violence: Defensive gun use common, mass shootings not


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> If you go by the Obama mandated CDC report from 2013, self defense uses of firearms ranges from somewhere between 500,000 to 3 million incidents per year. Defensive use is more to much more common than crimes committed.
> 
> CDC Releases Study on Gun Violence: Defensive gun use common, mass shootings not


Thanks for the link I will give it a read.

I would still like to see a place where people report their successes to help get a clear picture on just how high that number is. That data is not popular with certain groups I'm sure.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Thanks for the link I will give it a read.
> 
> I would still like to see a place where people report their successes to help get a clear picture on just how high that number is. That data is not popular with certain groups I'm sure.


I agree that getting a clearer number on defensive uses would be great, but the powers that be do not want the truth to crumble their lies. I am still waiting for Obama to share the findings of the 2013 report. I will not hold my breath. I watched Dana Loesch destroy some cupcake progressive broad on FOx News yesterday about just this issue.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I agree that getting a clearer number on defensive uses would be great, but the powers that be do not want the truth to crumble their lies. I am still waiting for Obama to share the findings of the 2013 report. I will not hold my breath. I watched Dana Loesch destroy some cupcake progressive broad on FOx News yesterday about just this issue.


I just want to get a clear understanding of the lives saved vs the lives taken by jack holes with mental health and radical religuous issues and quite possibly false flags and exaggerated media reports.

The fact that someone has an idea of these numbers and then wants to protray a picture not based on facts but on adgenda says a great deal about the state of the situation.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I just want to get a clear understanding of the lives saved vs the lives taken by jack holes with mental health and radical religuous issues and quite possibly false flags and exaggerated media reports.
> 
> The fact that someone has an idea of these numbers and then wants to protray a picture not based on facts but on adgenda says a great deal about the state of the situation.


Pie in the sky my friend to expect a straight answer. The agenda is always the same, take away freedoms and gain control. This nation is truly not a nation of laws any longer. I prepare under that belief.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> The fact they downplay his contributions to the incident certainly indicates that there is an adgenda for disarmament that is rampant in North America by the controllers.
> 
> I think by far concealed carry holders thwart at least 2x as much crime and its never reported because the crime never took place.
> 
> I think if there was a place for cc holders and property owners to share their stories of self defence against the criminal element it would certainly start to open some minds to the fact that there are many positive reasons (namely retaining your life and those of your loved ones) to own and know how to use a firearm properly and for just reasons.


NRA website/American Hunter/American Rifleman "The Armed Citizen"

One of the things I miss since going to GOA over NRA.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

God bless him and speedy recovery!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Something to think about - 
Will your health insurance plan cover you if you are shot and wounded like this? Or will the hundreds of thousands of dollars come out of your pocket?
Does your job have disability insurance while you are out of work recovering? If you are covered, how much is it, the usual 60% of your salary before taxes? Can you live on this?
Suppose you wound an innocent bystander. Will they sue you for their medical expenses?
How about the perp, or his family if deceased? Will they sue you?
Do you have a good lawyer on retainer, or know one?

I carry a gun to protect myself and my loved ones. Why weren't the other victims carrying guns also? Why did they not take the initiative? Did they expect someone else to protect them? 

I will protect and defend my loved ones, and possibly an elderly lady beset by thugs. But able bodied people who chose not to take the steps I have should not be looking for me to come and save the day.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Something to think about -
> Will your health insurance plan cover you if you are shot and wounded like this? Or will the hundreds of thousands of dollars come out of your pocket?
> Does your job have disability insurance while you are out of work recovering? If you are covered, how much is it, the usual 60% of your salary before taxes? Can you live on this?
> Suppose you wound an innocent bystander. Will they sue you for their medical expenses?
> ...


You bring up some very good points. I would guess that the Good Samaritan law would not offer any protection.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You bring up some very good points. I would guess that the Good Samaritan law would not offer any protection.


This was discussed in more depth in a one page article in one of the gun magazines I subscribe to, either Guns or American Handgunner.
There were other points mentioned as well, but these jumped right off the page at me.
The bottom line for me is even if the police do not charge you and deem it to be a legal shooting, you are still going to be out BIG money. Is it fair to your family to bankrupt them?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This was discussed in more depth in a one page article in one of the gun magazines I subscribe to, either Guns or American Handgunner.
> There were other points mentioned as well, but these jumped right off the page at me.
> The bottom line for me is even if the police do not charge you and deem it to be a legal shooting, you are still going to be out BIG money. Is it fair to your family to bankrupt them?


It is a product of our always litigate PC society. I carry to protect myself and my family.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

They don't want people to try to be heroes. I assume it would make it very difficult for the police to figure out who is the bad guy. 
Gunman in Houston shooting rampage ID'd as Army veteran, fired 212 rounds: Cops - AOL
"Another armed man identified as John Wilson was initially thought to be a possible second suspect, but police said Tuesday that he was a Good Samaritan trying to stop the shooter. Wilson was shot in the leg but survived.

"What he did was very brave, but officers are trained in these active shooter situations (but) he was outgunned, out-maneuvered," said acting Houston Police Chief Martha Montalvo.

She advised the public instead to "call the police and let us do what we have to do.""


----------

